# My Egg Donation Journey



## Happytohelp83 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I am mummy to two gorgeous (biased) boys, one will be 3 in January and the other is 6 months old. They are my world. I was very fortunate in that both were conceived very quickly.

Ever since I was young I have said I wanted two children. I wasn't aware that some people struggle to have children. In fact I wasn't really aware until I joined another forum. I sat down with my partner and said that I would like the opportunity to help other families have what we have with our boys. My partner is 100% behind me but I have received a few negative comments from people, I'm sure you don't need me to tell you what they are. I already donate blood and am on the register to be a bone marrow donor if necessary. To me this is just another chance to help people. I have also read a few things from people saying that they are a bit more reluctant to receive eggs from women that have been paid to go through the process. I genuinely am not in this for the money and wasn't even aware at first that you received payment. My money will be going into my boys savings account.

So here I am. I contacted my local clinic and have had my initial appointment and blood tests taken. Will need to have a scan during my next period. Then if they are both ok I will be good to go. I am doing Slimming World at the moment and I'm currently at my pre babies weight and within my healthy BMI range. I've also just taken up netball again to keep myself active. I'll be honest and say I'm not looking forward to the injecting myself part but have been assured that after a couple of days I won't bat an eyelid and the way I see it is what's a couple of weeks of doing this compared to a lifetime of happiness for two families. Mostly I am just very excited and can't keep smiling at the thought of two families receiving phone calls from the clinic to say that they have a donor.

I need to but together a bio on myself and I was wondering what kind of things recipients would like to know about me?

Thank you for reading this x


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello

I think it is such an amazing selfless thing to do for somebody you don't know. Thank you so much.

I was never sure I wanted kids but my DH did. It wasn't until I found out I couldn't have any that I realised it was something I really wanted too. Once I had gotten over the bads news and grieved a little I have been extremely lucky for it to work first time and also a FET from the same batch. I cherish every day with my DDs.

I recently applied for the non-identifying information from the HFEA to help with telling my DDs.  I'm glad I did as my donor has written a lovely message to my DDs and also written a fair amount of her background too. Unfortunately I also found out that her treatment didn't work as there are no genetic siblings to my DDs.

I can't remember all the details exactly. She stated her sole reason was to help others (it just so happens it was to help her too). A message to wish them well in their future lives and the careers and dreams they wish to pursue. Then a bit about where she was born and grew up, what she enjoyed at school and went on to study, where she is now, who with and what she is doing work wise. Also her interests and hobbies and the pets she has.

Please do try to write as much as you can without giving any identifying information away. It was so nice to receive my info and that the boxes weren't blank which was what I was dreading.

Hope you donation goes well.

Yxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Happytohelp, what a lovely thing for you to do. It's a shame you've had some negative comments. Sadly it's a divisive issue, I have probs with my sister over deivf as I don't think she accepts my babies as cousins to her two.

We had our tx abroad so it was anonymous. The questions I would have liked answers to are about the interests and background of the donor to see if the twins have inherited things from her. The kinds of things yxx mentioned. All we got was year of birth, height, weight and eye colour.

Thank you for doing such an amazing thing. Without people like you I wouldn't have my gorgeous babes.

Xx


----------



## Happytohelp83 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you very much for your replies ladies x


----------

